

Expanding the Cloud – Introducing Amazon CloudSearch - werner
http://www.allthingsdistributed.com/2012/04/amazon-cloudsearch.html

======
ericb
I wonder about Amazon's rapid expansion. If they later pull the plug on
floundering services to regain focus (like google did), their customers have
built technology and business around the service, which is pretty disastrous.

~~~
alecco
Google underpriced the services while Amazon leans towards the expensive side
and rarely lowers prices, making the services profitable. For example EC2 is
very expensive and you usually run on 5yo hardware.

------
pan69
Does anyone know what technology they are using to power this? Solr?

~~~
simonw
It's Amazon's in-house search stack, related to the A9 project.

------
sandieman
Why is this awesome?

~~~
wrath
I think it's the same as many other services from Amazon. It's the fact that
you don't have to maintain it yourself. You use their APIs and it works. I
don't know if you've ever tried to setup a search engine yourself but it can
be a relative pain in the ass, especially if you want to do it at a large
scale.

This service provides a search engine that gets you up and going very fast,
especially if you don't know how to do it. I haven't tried it yet but if it
saves me time and it's relatively full featured, then I'm going to use it for
sure.

